# TV stand



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well after a half a month of recouping I finally got it done. Used a gel finish called Candle light and topped it of with a spray lacquer. It measures 
24" x 34" Nancy loves it. Used a pointed plunge bit for the side design really on of my better projects. Finish came out pretty nice had some white spots was going to fix it up but Nancy likes them plus they will be up against the wall. Did this using pocket hole jig the thing. With some reinforcing so I don't have another failure. Got the idea from one of the Kreg jig videos from the table construction. This is the bugger that bit me 2 weeks ago. Well it is back to pens for me for a while.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Glenmore, despite all you health problems, to say nothing about your injuries during it's construction, it's turned out well, I'm not surprised that Nancy is proud of you. As is usual for me, I must offer some constructive criticism, the white lines at the joints, is this where the stain wouldn't take because you failed to wash off the surplus glue, if not, what is the reason. On this occasion I'll forgive you for not coming up with a photo-shoot! I do of course expect one from your next project, forum moderators are not immune.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew there was not enough photos Glenmore 

The beading's look nice and clean there good design!

And Harry I think the white stuff is from not letting the finish dry before he added the lacquer finish there for letting condensation in.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Glenmore! Glad you made the recovery and got the project finished. Both Harry and Timeman are correct on the white spots. Regardless, the project came out really nice and almost has an antique flair about it.

Whatcha ya gonna turn on the lathe? I blew the dust off mine yesterday and I'm ready to find a project to turn


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry where the white is showing through there is no glue to be found. I was talking to Noel last night and mentioned that it could be that the stain wasn't quite dry when I added the laquer to it. So this morning I sanded it down and restained it came out nice. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glen,

A beautiful job my friend.  Well done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Glenmore,

Glad to hear that you are still able to put in time in the shop.

great job.

hope to speak to you soon.

James


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful job, Glenmore. Nice symmetry and design. Thumbs up all the way!!

Neal


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore, where did you build that TV stand at. In the bed of the pickup????LOL I know you are short on work space.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I got it done no Dave I didn't it was along side of the truck.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking good buddy. I'm proud of you! :sold:


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I like it Glenmore. I'm sure for a while, watching TV, will be reminder about tablesaw safety.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Rusty still waiting on the riving knife hahaha. Good thing I have a lot of padding. Little guy would still be out there laying on the floor. But lesson well taken.


----------

